# Lucky 7/7/07 Pittwater Ch-Ching!



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't care if it's a little blowie (isn't that what those kids in Adelaide said?), I'll be at bayview launching at 13:00

Will cruise around to McCarrs Creek then maybe around the island lookin' fer treasure!! arr.


----------

